# My horse wedding pictures



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Oh! And the other major pictures I got with my mare. I was so happy she made it to my wedding. About a year ago she fell in a creek that butts up to our pasture and had to be pulled out with a tractor. She was 23 at that time and was in bad shape, really bad shock and was on antibiotics for several weeks because she fell in during the winter. It was really bad and scary, but she made it, and she made it to my wedding! She means the world to me!

Prom









Senior pics


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This one is precious! I hope you have it enlarged and framed on the wall in your house.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing photos! How lucky you are to have such a special horse with you throughout your special times!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> This one is precious! I hope you have it enlarged and framed on the wall in your house.


That is my favorite picture too! We have a little one, but I really want to get a big print of it!



Prinella said:


> Amazing photos! How lucky you are to have such a special horse with you throughout your special times!


Thank you so much! I am so lucky! She has been an awesome horse, I don't think any horse will be able to live up to her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i love love love the pictures! i hope i can somehow have pictures of my horses and me in my wedding gown. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey, I recognize these pictures from another forum!! I love them


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

enzoleya said:


> Oh! And the other major pictures I got with my mare. I was so happy she made it to my wedding. About a year ago she fell in a creek that butts up to our pasture and had to be pulled out with a tractor. She was 23 at that time and was in bad shape, really bad shock and was on antibiotics for several weeks because she fell in during the winter. It was really bad and scary, but she made it, and she made it to my wedding! She means the world to me!
> 
> Prom
> 
> ...


Very nice memories for sure 
congratulations on your wedding


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

What precious photos! That is really special that she got to share all those special moments in your life.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Love the pics. What a beautiful old girl you have! I plan on getting married riding my old man, Scooby. Mostly worried he is gonna take off and dump me if the wind blows and my dress makes large horse eating noises. Lol then the bridesmaids horses would lose it and oh it would be so not good. But I have always said if I cannot ride Scooby up the aisle I am not getting married!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

These are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

How precious!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!!! I tried that dress on when I was getting married....was pretty close to choosing that dress, but decided to get a different one, cant believe how similar it kind of, lol, looks tho!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

That is awesome that you've had the one horse through all those photos, defiantly makes it special.

Beautiful photos


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

crimsonsky said:


> i love love love the pictures! i hope i can somehow have pictures of my horses and me in my wedding gown. *fingers crossed*


Thank you!  It really was a dream come true! I hope you get the chance as well! 



Tazzie said:


> Hey, I recognize these pictures from another forum!! I love them


Ball python, motorcycle, or a cat forum? I'm a moderator on the ball python site, I'm guessing that's where you saw it  And thank you!



alexis rose said:


> What precious photos! That is really special that she got to share all those special moments in your life.


Thank you! It was so awesome to have her in all the major pictures! 



katieandscooby said:


> Love the pics. What a beautiful old girl you have! I plan on getting married riding my old man, Scooby. Mostly worried he is gonna take off and dump me if the wind blows and my dress makes large horse eating noises. Lol then the bridesmaids horses would lose it and oh it would be so not good. But I have always said if I cannot ride Scooby up the aisle I am not getting married!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I hope you get to! I couldn't get married on her, but I did ride her to aisle. We had to drug her though, our vet gave us some extra to try a couple times before the wedding to get the right dose without putting her on the ground. You might have to do the same thing! My mare would have ran through the crowd of people without drugs! 

Before the wedding my sister and I bought a bunch of different prom dresses from second hand stores and rode my mare and her mare in them to get them used to the noise. My mare has learned to put up with a lot from me over the years, lol. We did it with my sistere's mare as well so we would have a back up horse. 



csimkunas6 said:


> Great pics!!! I tried that dress on when I was getting married....was pretty close to choosing that dress, but decided to get a different one, cant believe how similar it kind of, lol, looks tho!


I loved the dress, it was awesome and held up really well!



ChingazMyBoy said:


> That is awesome that you've had the one horse through all those photos, defiantly makes it special.
> 
> Beautiful photos


Thank you! That's exactly how I feel, it was really special being able to have her in all those major pictures. Great memories for the rest of my life!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

enzoleya said:


> Ball python, motorcycle, or a cat forum? I'm a moderator on the ball python site, I'm guessing that's where you saw it  And thank you!


D. None of the above  You posted them on Horse Edens forum LOL!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Tazzie said:


> D. None of the above  You posted them on Horse Edens forum LOL!


Oh dang, yeah! I forgot I posted them there


----------

